

In Defense of the Notoriously Arrogant French Waiter - dnetesn
http://www.wsj.com/articles/in-defense-of-the-notoriously-arrogant-french-waiter-1424371178

======
hyperliner
Folks who live in France: this sounds very stereotypical. Is it remotely close
to reality?

Never been to France but now I want to just for the sport.

~~~
gumby
Basically, but outside of tourist areas you're not so likely to meet one who
speaks English.

And outside the centres of big cities you can have more...outgoing waiters,
especially if you are a regular.

But the American thing of having the waiter share his or her life story,
snatch your plate away as soon as you take the last bite, shove the bill on
you immediately....you can be amused by the absence of those habits anywhere.
If the restaurant doesn't do those things in the US they are rude; in most
places if they _do_ do those things they are rude. Different strokes and
all...

